# 2007 Foster & Smith coral conf. &



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I know there are quite a few SW people here, so I was wondering if any of you plan to attend the "Coral conference & frag swap" that is hosted by Drs. Foster and Smith in Rhinelander, WI. next week.
Coral conference

I'm heading down there on Thursday and plan to stay through Monday, and really looking forward to it.  It looks like it's going to be a record year for traders, sponsors and guests. 

MadDog, are you still planning on coming?


----------

